# How often do you feed your shrimps?



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a couple of cherry shrimps, yellow neon shrimps, Red crystal and black crystal shrimps. 

People on Internet say to feed them every other day or every three days. Some shrimp keepers say to feed there shrimp daily. Its all very confusing. 

Please share your experience about feeding. Thanks.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

The less shrimp you have, the less you need to feed them, as there should be plenty of biofilm for them to eat from the tank. With a small enough colony, it's possible to not feed them at all for weeks on end and they still live.


There will always be a difference in opinions on how often to feed, especially depending on size of colony. If you have a colony of hundreds or more shrimp, you kind of want to feed them daily!


If you don't have many, 2-3 times a week on an algae food should be sufficient. Just try and make sure that algae is within the top 5, or better yet, top 3 ingredients. If animal protein of one sort or another is in the top 3/5 ingredients, then you may only want to feed that once a week.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Good advice as usual, @Zoidburg

Also, in newer tanks, I'd be more likely to feed more often. In a well established, planted, 6 month+ running tank there should be plenty of biofilm to support the majority of their diet and I wouldn't feed daily (unless there's hundreds like the Z man said). In newer or sparsely planted setups, outside food source makes up most of their diet, then feed daily. Lots of answers because lots of variables, haha


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks guys for detailed replies. I don't have too many. I have probably like 25 and tank is heavily planted and well established. However I am feeding them every other day. I am giving them "Sera Shrimp Natural". Is it OK to feed them every other day or two days? What you think?


----------



## DrDraake (Nov 6, 2017)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks guys for detailed replies. I don't have too many. I have probably like 25 and tank is heavily planted and well established. However I am feeding them every other day. I am giving them "Sera Shrimp Natural". Is it OK to feed them every other day or two days? What you think?


I have only have about 10 - 15 shrimp in my planted tank. I have fed mine once a week. Yesterday put in a few guppies so they will have leftovers now.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

